# Does Closing Explorer.exe When Not In Use Save Memory?



## foxfire (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm under the uneducated assumption that closing explorer.exe through the Task Manager whenever I leave the computer for a substantial amount of time aids the performance of running file transfer apps by clearing up some memory...(I leave the pc on at all times.) 

Is this true? Please shed some light. Thanks.


----------

